# Suns dump Marcus Morris, Bullock, Granger to Pistons



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/616690683785674753

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/616690905635004417

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/616692263695970304


----------

